# Rats Needing Homes in Cincinnati , Ohio



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Rattie Tattie Rescue has been Over run with rats needing homes. They have over 20 adoptables and another 20 on the waiting list. These rats are great I help with the rescue and would love to see these little ones get home. They have all ages and genders and personalities and they try their best to fit the right rats to the right family. I adopted all 4 of mine from RTR All the adoptables are listed on petfinder and we have vets who can do spays and neuters. 

3 of my 4 I have RTR to thank for my little family.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

i am looking into 2 female rats, preferably younger, please email me at [email protected] or text at 513-490-7693. I can't respond to email or pick any up until next week because I am going out of town.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

The rescue is still over run with rats looking for homes.


----------



## Doyle.Lauryn.Dawson (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you have 2 young females? If so pleasse send me pictures. [email protected] We would need to work out transporting to Nothwest Ohio if possible. Thanks!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I am just a volunteer you would need to contact the rescue its rattie tattie rescue if you Google it they have their own site


----------



## juneflower26 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am adopting from them soon!
I am thinking of getting a trio! (Right now they have a really nice trio I like that has 2 females and 1 male)

Thank you for promoting them!


----------

